# Red Oak Stain Issue



## JGoodish (Nov 8, 2009)

My house is 5-6 years old, and the trim (base, casings, and jambs) are all red oak, stained with Minwax Cherry #235, and then coated with poly. I have a couple casings that are not coated with poly, but are stained (in the unfinished basement.) I would now like to install a shoe along the base, and have purchased red oak shoe and stained it with the same Minwax color that was used on the original trim. The problem is that the color is slightly off--the existing trim has an orange hue to it (even the stuff without poly on it), and the new stuff does not. I'm trying to figure out whether the orange hue is a result of aging of the stained wood, UV exposure, etc. I've read about similar "orange hue" issues with red oak before, but never heard any explanation. Ultimately, I'm trying to figure out whether my new shoe will acquire the same type of hue over time and better match the existing base--it's close now, except that the new stuff doesn't have the orange cast to it.


Thanks,
JKG


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The poly will give it an amber hue if it is an oil base poly.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JGoodish said:


> My house is 5-6 years old, and the trim (base, casings, and jambs) are all red oak, stained with Minwax Cherry #235, and then coated with poly. I have a couple casings that are not coated with poly, but are stained (in the unfinished basement.) I would now like to install a shoe along the base, and have purchased red oak shoe and stained it with the same Minwax color that was used on the original trim. The problem is that the color is slightly off--the existing trim has an orange hue to it (even the stuff without poly on it), and the new stuff does not. I'm trying to figure out whether the orange hue is a result of aging of the stained wood, UV exposure, etc. I've read about similar "orange hue" issues with red oak before, but never heard any explanation. Ultimately, I'm trying to figure out whether my new shoe will acquire the same type of hue over time and better match the existing base--it's close now, except that the new stuff doesn't have the orange cast to it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> JKG



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You didn't say what kind of "poly" was used. Did you order and finish the original trim material? Or, was it done before you, or done by someone and you are guessing on the finish? 

The reason for that question, is that there are a few variables to consider. The existing trim may have come from a very select batch all made at the same time for a match. The new wood may have a different color altogether. As for the finish, if you are really unaware of the exact finish that it may not be an oil base poly, it might be an orange shellac instead.

My suggestion is that if you want it to be as close as possible make up a tinted stain yourself and do some samples to get them close. When cured, apply your finish. The cured finish will look different, so that's why you take the sample to the end of the process.


----------



## JGoodish (Nov 8, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> You didn't say what kind of "poly" was used. Did you order and finish the original trim material? Or, was it done before you, or done by someone and you are guessing on the finish?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I did not do the original work, but since it was a new construction house, I am fairly confident that all of the material was ordered at the same time and from the same source.

I know what stain was used because my wife selected it, and the painters left a used can when they were done. I also doubt that the finish coat was a factor because, as I mentioned, I have some unfinished (but stained) pieces which display the same color.

I suspected that trying to match the stain was going to be my best option, but obviously I was hoping for an easier answer.  I suppose that I could go to Sherwin-Williams or similar and try to have them color match a stain that would at least get me closer than I am today.


Thanks,
JKG


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Have you bought a new can of stain?


----------



## JGoodish (Nov 8, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Have you bought a new can of stain?


Leo,

I bought a new can of the same stain. However, there was a very little bit left in the can left by the painters, and I compared them on the same piece of oak, and they look identical (but different from what is on the original trim.)

However, I don't know if the stain was thinned or what finish was used, although judging by the drips it looks similar to oil-based poly--a slight amber hue but certainly not orange.

I may have to go the stain-mixing route to get something close. I appreciate all of the thoughts.


JKG


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Time will orange the poly If you have raw stained wood and it looks similar to the finished oak then you might best get a new stain mixed up. Any chance they used some kind of a toner to even up the color variations?


----------

